# Help with Weight Gain & My Diet



## FookFace (Jan 19, 2009)

I am looking to gain weight rapidly as I am only after losing a lot of it there. I've a doctors appointment on Monday about my thyroid - They think it could be over-active (Where I find it hard gaining weight).

Here is my diet, can you check it over and add anything else in that may benefit me to gaining more weight;

*Breakfast:* - Cornflakes with semi-skimmed milk & 2 tp's of sugar. Two slices of toast. // 250ml water & two scoops of MM Pro Gain.

*Morning Break:* - Two rounds of tuna sandwiches with mayo & sweetcorn. Banana or apple.

*Lunch:* - Chicken breast, yoghurt.

*Afternoon Break:* - Two rounds of ham sandwich & packet of Tayto crisps. Glass of orange juice.

*Pre-workout:* - 250ml water & MM Cyclone.

*TRAIN*

*Post workout* - 250ml water & MM Pro Gain.

*Dinner:* - 1 Pork Chop/Chicken Breast/Fish. Waffles or potatoes. Carrots & brocoli. Glass of orange juice.

*Before Bedtime:* - MM Pro Gain, small bowl of corn flakes with semi-skimmed milk.

That's my usual day food intakings. Do I need to up on eating more? If so, can someone help me with the above diet?

Thanks in advance


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

What kind of bread are you using for sandwiches and toast?

I would stay away from the sugar in the Am

You need to look at some of the bulking diets on here bro and look at the difference.

It looks like you are taking in alot of carbs and sugars with no good fats.

Look at the Keto and see if thats something you can do, I am on it and gaining fast


----------



## FookFace (Jan 19, 2009)

MaxMuscle said:


> What kind of bread are you using for sandwiches and toast?
> 
> I would stay away from the sugar in the Am
> 
> ...


Thanks dude, will have a look. Whats Keto?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/47495-dp-keto-diet.html


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

IMO sugar is ok in your first meal, what are your stats mate? Height, weight, B/F? However as said your diet is not that great, check out the nutrition section stickeys.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

FookFace said:


> I am looking to gain weight rapidly as I am only after losing a lot of it there. I've a doctors appointment on Monday about my thyroid - They think it could be over-active (Where I find it hard gaining weight).
> 
> Here is my diet, can you check it over and add anything else in that may benefit me to gaining more weight;
> 
> ...


*Breakfast:* - Cornflakes with semi-skimmed milk & 2 tp's of sugar. Two slices of toast. // 250ml water & two scoops of MM Pro Gain.

Looks ok. Add peanut butter to the toast and make sure its wholemeal bread. Peanut butter will bump up the calories and add good fats in.

*Morning Break:* - Two rounds of tuna sandwiches with mayo & sweetcorn. Banana or apple.

Again make it wholemeal bread, looks ok.

*Lunch:* - Chicken breast, yoghurt.

Come on mate! This is no lunch, its a snack. Some pasta/rice/sweet potatoe/jacket potatoe, large chicken breast, some veg and 2 yoghurts. Add in 2 fih oil capsules.

*Afternoon Break:* - Two rounds of ham sandwich & packet of Tayto crisps. Glass of orange juice.

Not feeling ham sandwiches and crisps. Another chicken breast cut up and put in a sandwich would be better with some salad. Add in some cashew nuts, walnuts etc for some more calories and good fats.

*Pre-workout:* - 250ml water & MM Cyclone.

*TRAIN*

*Post workout* - 250ml water & MM Pro Gain.

*Dinner:* - 1 Pork Chop/Chicken Breast/Fish. Waffles or potatoes. Carrots & brocoli. Glass of orange juice.

Add in 2 fish oil capsules

*Before Bedtime:* - MM Pro Gain, small bowl of corn flakes with semi-skimmed milk.

Change the cornflakes for 4 ryvita crackers, 2 heaped with some soft cheese and 2 heaped with peanut butter along with protein drink.

Added a few changes and looks more like a bulking diet imo! Hope that helps in some way mate


----------

